# Who's shootin when at the LAS Classic??



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I know, I know, it's in January and we still got a ways to go but I just saw that the Sat 12:30 line was already full. I am planning on shooting on Friday, just wanna see when anybody else is gonna shoot. I can change my plans.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Holy Cow....that line fills up faster every year :doh: guess I am not shooting that one then 

I guess I will shoot the early Sat line again then.....shot the late line one year. It is nice but I don't like sitting around all day waiting to shoot.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Prag & I had talked about shooting the 12:30 Saturday....guess we will be shooting the early line.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll be on the 12:30 Friday line.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Ju1ce'll be shooting the 4:00 line on Saturday.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

already on the 1230


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*He who hesitates...........................do I even need to say it?????????

12:30 - Saturday - Shooting Center.....:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:*

.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

wife and I are on the 4:00 Saturday line


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I just signed up for the Fri 12:30 line. If I don't get to see ya on Friday, I guess the dinner Saturday night will have to do.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Well I just signed up for the Fri 12:30 line. If I don't get to see ya on Friday, I guess the dinner Saturday night will have to do.


We'll come watch you on Friday. But you really need to stick around Friday evening - lots of "activity" at the local steak house. :shade:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> We'll come watch you on Friday. But you really need to stick around Friday evening - lots of "activity" at the local steak house. :shade:


*
Heyyyyyy.....Who threw that peanut??????? 

They may see us coming this year and escort us to our tables...... in the back parkinglot......*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Heyyyyyy.....Who threw that peanut???????
> 
> They may see us coming this year and escort us to our tables...... in the back parkinglot......*
> ...


Hope not, I really enjoyed that 2.5 hour wait we had for the table. :shade:

And speaking of peanuts:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> We'll come watch you on Friday. But you really need to stick around Friday evening - lots of "activity" at the local steak house. :shade:



I'll have to see what the family wants to do. I'm taking everybody up so we can see my grandpa.

If you get a chance to eat at Good and Plenty, don't pass it up.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'll have to see what the family wants to do. I'm taking everybody up so we can see my grandpa.
> 
> If you get a chance to eat at Good and Plenty, don't pass it up.


Last year during Thanksgiving my wife and I spent the week in Lancaster. It snowed! Heard several say it was the first time they remembered snow before Thanksgiving in many years. We had the opportunity to dine at Good & Plenty along with numerous other local establishments so I know what you're talking about. :thumbs_up


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Signed up today 7:00pm on Fri... Gotta love a line that shoots at a time i'm used to shooting!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

0900 Saturday


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We are shooting the Fri 400 line


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll be there


----------

